# Dont Buy Fish From Piranha House



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

if you havnt already seen, read this, just helping you out wes

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...opic=89375&st=0

BAD BUSNIESS!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

ive joined the boycot buy putting it in my sig..


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

www.piranhahouse.com

Heres contact info if you wish to bug them

E-Mail : [email protected]

Phone: 1-250-546-0121

Fax : 1-250-546-0672


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

someone should place a gay ad with there phone number and email..lol


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Wesley we are out of money you are not. We have paid for your pirayas and we are being very calm and collective about this issue. You have strated a conflict with paypal and conflicts else where, we are not going to lower ourselves to that level , we tried our best to get those fish to you. The work wev done for your services has never been done for anyone else and you choose to treat us this way regardless.

We do have every right to keep the money we spent for these fish but we are not acting way, We have receipts of freights,paperworks from customs and Brazilian government. If you disagree to receive the fish we have to deduct all that but we choose not to do so.

I would suggest you take your money and try to get pirayas this size elsewhere and I would really like to know how it goes.

Fish you are after will cost you minimum of 3500-4000$ U.S each and you could wait up to a year to receive them. We brought them here in season and the season is nearing end in Brazil. If and when these Pirayas heal we will have them up for sale again.

We have told you about the Rhombeus. You were our client and we have kept our transactions strickly between you and us. We did not go public and let everyine know about what goes between us.

Our boss is mad and its better for both of our interests that you take your money and get your fish elsewhere. Maybe try George..He can get you large Pirayas right. It would be way easier due to him being in the U.S... No problems with fisheries,customs,and importation papers.

And for Alex, we are in good relations with him. He has told us about your calls, He is still our customer and we are committed to serve him in the best way it is possible. If you talk to our clients in Pfurry you would see you are the only one who is acting this way. Dont forget you are getting maximum size Pirayas not some 3 inch serrasalmus or red belly. It takes time.

Brazilian exporter problems used to look like excuses to us to in the beginning but ask any importer , everyone knows how things work over there.

Alex waited over 9 monts for a Piraya( size 8-10 inches ) from Pedro. Also i get so many customers of other places in U.S who are ripped off and completely takin', arrival of DOA fishes etc.

We can say oh well to you Wes. And we would have all the right.

We never told you we have large Pirayas. What we told you is we can get large Pirayas from our Brazil exporter. We have every single e-mail between you and us and also you and our exporters. You accepted all the terms we offered you about the time frame.

We told you paperwork in Barzil takes time.. Its not like any other place in South America . You paid us 1700 US. That barely covers two 11" Piraya elsewhere. We paid over 500$ to our exporter only. We wantted to get the fish directly to you so we dont have to deal with stress of long travel and re-packaging oxygening that size fish.. WE made over 200 $ worth of calls to Brazil and Detroit. All recordeed. WE paid 698.83$ for shipmenst to Canada. We can produce all these receipts if you would like us to go through legal ways.

We are the most cheapest and one of the most honest stores out there. All our customers ( every single one ) received teir fish in 24 hours after payment, its all in black and white in pfurry with pictures to prove it. Our DOA rate is %0. P furry is right there go look yourself. Only delays we had were you, Alex and customer from Hawaii because of unavailability of the size eels he has requested.. We can only get into our deal our customers are between us and them.

After all we have done for you , you again decided to go out there and tell it as we took your money and kept the fish and did not send it to you. I hope you are realizing how hurtful it is to a business like ours the things you have starting in a forum that is vital to our business. We are not into this to make money. We are all piranha lovers like you and all the others in the forum. It is all for the love of the fish.

We are not going to go to Pfurry and argue with you. This is an issue between you and us and we are much bigger than that. I think you will re-think this and do the right thing. You are the only person who can make it undone. Us going to furry and involving the people who knows nothing about the deals between us is just not right.

I myself did not read the things you have written there but our valued customers have and they did contact us and let us know what you re-started there.

I myself would not have the pride to ask for the Rhombeus like you are asking afer all you have done to hurt this business.

We were more than willing to give it to you until we found out the things you have started behind our back. Make it right and we will make it right as well.

We worked over a month day in and out to get your fish. And even we spent a lot of money we can not affort.. We returned the full amount you paid..Now we are stock with them. We do not have the room for these kind of fish. We received a large order from Peru and another arriving next wednesday, Fish are very stressed could die any time...

Best Regards

PH


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

i say this should be pinned


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

thats an email they sent me. so they think they are the victims not me. i told them to ship my fish and they said no, its because they couldn't get them. if george cant get a 25" piraya then these chumps can't either. also shipping would have been 800 plus so it was bout 2500 total. and they did say they had 16 and 17.5 pirayas in stock but when i asked for pictures they couldnt produce but said they had bigger ones aavailable. i guess so i wouldnt expect pics. i have yet to see pics. 
wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

think xenon will backhand me for this?









man, they run a lame business, im glad they lost sponsorship and im glad this will hurt there business like a kick to the nuts


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

they say on there website that spilos can grow to 20''??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

so wes, you got your money back right?


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

they paid him back through paypal so he has to pay paypal a percentage of the money, which sucks, like piranhahouse

i hope piranha house sees this


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info!!! I am getting ready to pick up 5 Piraya, I will never consider dealing with Piranha House after hearing this!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

shutter13 said:


> so wes, you got your money back right?
> [snapback]1102150[/snapback]​


i have a check that isnt cleared yet, and i will lose 4% for paypal fees because they didnt refund my money on my original purchase. also it took over a month and bringing it in the open and xenon and gg to get it back. i begged them for it back and they wouldnt give it back so gg finally talked some sense into them. and i was told at least 4 times that i would receive a large rhom for all my rouble, but that was a lie like everything else they said.

wes


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> they paid him back through paypal so he has to pay paypal a percentage of the money, which sucks, like piranhahouse
> 
> i hope piranha house sees this
> [snapback]1102151[/snapback]​


All you have to do is e-mail them the link! You just included the e-mail address above. I will send them a nice message.








~Taylor~


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Before this goes too far...

Wes may have lost out on money, but please dont start giving out details of a business and say to cause trouble. This is by no means saying dont publically make known what has gone on, but dont start damaging a business and putting P-Fury in risk by doing so.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > so wes, you got your money back right?
> ...










I will only buy online from PFury sponsors. It it great to know that Xenon and Grosse Gurke were able to make a difference!

"You mess with me... you're messin' with the whole PFury family!"


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


yea like wes said... if george or pedro cant get it then i doubt someone else is gonna have it


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i figure if pedro or george cant find it,we dont need it..


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Agreed but it's also obvious tha P-house has messed this transaction royally. They also flat out lie about there phone call and shipping expense that they can take out of what they owe Wes. That is flat out horseshit. That's just a copout to make Wes feel like they are being fair and not taking his money for all that work they did......BULLSHIT. When you paid for those fish and you never received them then they owe you the exact amount that you paid. You intended for an exchange that never took place and I love this about you oweing them for phone calls and such







You could turn right around and say they owe you 5,000 in pain and suffering cause you can't sleep at night and it's affecting your ability to work. Lol that is if they wanna play it that well. 
Long story short, they messed up and rather then be men about it and take the blame they are making excuses and pointing the finger back at Wes. Cowards they are in my eyes.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> gamgenius said:
> 
> 
> > PIRANHA KING said:
> ...


Well Jon Rare is the only one of the 3 that can/will get small 1-2" cariba that I have seen. As long as I have been here he has been the only one, so I disagree....
~Taylor~


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

shhhhh when xenon sees this im dead meat









he already hates me i think i just got myself banned again


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> shhhhh when xenon sees this im dead meat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya man im sure your right about this.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up guys

I was actually thinking about getting an Altuvei from them


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Well Jon Rare is the only one of the 3 that can/will get small 1-2" cariba that I have seen. As long as I have been here he has been the only one, so I disagree....
> ~Taylor~


No this is not true George Fear from shark aquarium had them for sale also......


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

hmm i was thinking about getting a serra of them once my big tank for the reds is ready, im close to there buisness, but im definatly reconsidering


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

well i don't know what happended but wes you should have been more careful..When i ordered my rhom from them (5-6 weeks ago) they sent me a pic of my fish before i made a transaction...like you said if the other CS can't get those fish then why did you order from them ? I don't say that they're the victim but i donnu..i wouldn't order large fish they seem too hard to ship. At least you got a good part of your money back


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Jon Rare and Pedro are by far my favorite! If one doesn't have it, the other does! That is all I need to know. I'm not going to risk by taking chances with other people. I'm sorry this has happened to you, and I know it must be really hurt you and their buisness.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

george is my favorite. u will never go wrong with george.

and i just ordered 3 cariba from jon. he seems like he's pretty good ..

I WILL NEVER BUY ANY PS FROM PIRANHA HOUSE~!~!~!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Before this goes too far...
> 
> Wes may have lost out on money, but please dont start giving out details of a business and say to cause trouble. This is by no means saying dont publically make known what has gone on, but dont start damaging a business and putting P-Fury in risk by doing so.
> 
> ...


Quoted to ensure no one will overlook what Craig said.
Consider this a warning: no matter what happened, don't play with fire.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

y are both of these topics still open. they should be closed before more sh*t goes down


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> y are both of these topics still open. they should be closed before more sh*t goes down
> [snapback]1102408[/snapback]​


Not necessary: if sh*t goes down, the ones responsible will be dealt with (warning or suspension, depending on what was said and done).
People know the repercussions of misbehaving, so if they do it's a conscious decision, a deliberate act of breaking our board rules: they know what the consequences will be....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Why are most of you peeps complaning about Piranha House? What happened between P. King and Piranha House is betweem those parties. GG & Xenon help P. King get his money back. I dont think there is a need to damge the rep of piranha house by trying to make peeps boycott them. Buyers beware, when you deal on the net use a CC#. Dont get what you want, then you call your CC company and have them give you back your money.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

whats wrong with warning people about bad business?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

In business, regardless of the type of business. There will always be people who are upset with the business. A business cannot not make everyone 100% happy. It's when the business has done it countless times that it should be made public info.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

so all the bull crap they put wes through wish his money shouldnt be brought up?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

clintard_leonard said:


> whats wrong with warning people about bad business?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing, as long as you speak for yourself - just blindly following someone that had (and apart from the fact that there are always 2 sides to a story, I doubt all that has to be told is told - it never is) isn't warning others: it's wrecking someone's business, and that's not tolerated here.

(Semi-)Hypothetical question: would you do the same if someone had a bad deal with George, or Pedro? If so, why didn't you - George makes mistakes, Pedro makes mistakes, Ash made mistakes: hell, everything that is dealt with by humans is prone to mistakes. But I don't hear you about that. Could it be that because those that had problems with our other sponsors kept it to themselves, and dealt with it behind the scenes, instead of making it public?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Was it not taking care of? Did he not get his money back? What do people expect when you buy fish that come from different countries... Exotic fish are not just found at any old LFS. Sometimes you have to wait. Do I agree with what they did? No I dont not but I was not the one of the parties. And again GG & Xenon took care of it for P. King.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

well....im sorry, guess i just burned my bridge


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

clintard_leonard said:


> think xenon will backhand me for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Xenon will be nice to you on your birthday!









Happy Birthday by the way....








~Taylor~


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

thank you


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

regardlless of what happend, if the oportunity came up, i would prolly still buy some dope fish from this company. the only thing to learn from this, is using a CC


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Are they gonna be back as a cs ? these guys have been nice with me


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I am very upset that this is happening to P-House. I found it cool that there was finally a canadian P provider so we wouldnt need to pay that 120$ customs fee for ordering from the US. I once called them caus I was interested in a rohm and they wer very nice and helpfull on the phone and on this site via pm's. They had some good points in that email they sent. However, unless Wes signed some sort of contract saying P-House can deduct money for shipping and stuff, then they should have refunded him full amount. especially since he never even received the fish. But on the other hand, going public screwed their buisness big time. In the end I believe P-House will suffer more from this. Too bad for Wes and P-House.....


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no i dont have my money back yet. i have a check that wont clear to the 15th. they got there money immediately why the f*ck do i have to wait even longer. plus they lied to me over and over. one of there excuses was they werent using enough water to ship it. humm add some more water its not to hard. they used that excuse twice. ive been waiting a month for my money back and now i have to wait another week and im losing 4% paypal fees. i shouldnt lose anything. they are the ones who didnt fulfill there end of the bargain. IF YOU WANT TO BUY FISH FROM THEM GO AHEAD, just remember you were warned about their bad business practices.
wes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

and they were easy to contact at the beginning but at the end they disappeared.
wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

wes, how much money will you be out if the check does clear and you pay them paypal fees?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i believe its 4% not positive. a little over 60 usd i believe, but if i had that money all month i could have doubled it. 
wes


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

see, thats bad business, it cost you over a months worth of worrying, and then to top it off, your still out money. Who cares if they are out any money or not, thats part of running a business, you should have been fully refunded the FIRST time you asked and not have to put up with this sh*t


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

2 topics for the same issue? my oh my. Nothing like stirring up the pot eh?

Bashing dealers publicly may bring unfortunate results:

1. Sued for lible if the facts are not correct or minimum make yourself look foolish.

2. Other dealers will not sell to you for fear that you will trash them publicly as well if things don't go fast enough by your time clock.

This entire topic should have been kept via PM only not public displays, unless of course you are officially ripped off, then I would be more sympathetic.........I just don't see that YET. While money is the driving force here, it goes back to what I wrote in the other thread about PH/dealers in general and all should read it.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i believe its 4% not positive. a little over 60 usd i believe, but if i had that money all month i could have doubled it.
> wes
> [snapback]1103385[/snapback]​


how? You must be an investing genius


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Or a drug dealer!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Why are you guys getting into this if it isn't you directly involved? You take Wes' word at face value and you don't even KNOW the guy, but you assume he's right automatically?

I wouldn't make a decision on either side of the fence, I haven't dealt with Piranha House, but I have seen the "Piranha King" go into Pedro's forum to let him know



PIRANHA KING said:


> theres no doubt about it. just like GEORGE is the fish selling king and you are just a backstabber.
> wes
> [snapback]1103414[/snapback]​


so I have to ask you, does it sound like a completely reasonable customer who would go into another sponsors forum and magically have trouble with them as well? Does it sound like a totally reasonable guy who is bashing ANOTHER sponsor at the same time he's "having problems" with this one?

But see you guys don't bother with that do you, you just hop on the bandwagon of people who don't know what's going on but have to comment anyways and potentially screw a business. Maybe a little bit of objectivity could be in your future's, yes?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I thought this sort of topic was actually slander, and could put p-fury in court, regardless who's posting it, its your database guys you take messages off as you see fit.

Not to go against this threads objective, but this is the law, and posting messages and emails they have sent you could end up with a court case against someone.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> y are both of these topics still open. they should be closed before more sh*t goes down
> [snapback]1102408[/snapback]​


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Some very good points came out of this topic.

1) every seller has issues at one time or another.

2) There are 2 sides to every story.....so dont just jump on the first side you hear.

I think attempting to boycott this seller is an unbelievably stupid thing to do. Wes paid for fish that were not in stock and needed to be imported. He knew this. From everything I have read, PH has been more than reasonable in this transaction. sh*t happens when you are dealing with importing live fish. If Wes decides to take his business elsewhere that is his choice, but other members creating a thread like this for something that doesnt concern them in the least......Not acceptable. 
Where are all the other unsatisfied customers for Piranha House? They have been selling a lot of fish so if they are that bad...where are all the other people jumping in with their horror stories of dealing with them? There are none....so boycotting a seller that has giving piranhas to the Canadian members without having to pay all the extra shipping costs seems like a very impulsive and incredibly stupid thing to do.

Topic Closed.


----------

